# Looking for staff writers for the WNBA



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are looking for talented journalists that want to write about their favorite WNBA team or writer about WNBA in general. This job does not come with pay; however, we have a lot of traffic, and because of that the articles that you write will be read by hundreds of people from all around the world. 

Do you have a lot to say about your favorite team? Want to write for us and have it featured in the article section of the site? 

Contact me via e-mail. [email protected]

Please keep in mind, should you post a reply in this forum and leave your e-mail? It will not be answered. 

Also in the subject line of the e-mail write "WNBA Staff Writer."


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is a great opportunity for any WNBA fan. 
Please contact truebluefan if interested.


----------

